

NASDAQ:ZNGA - sajid
http://www.google.com/finance?q=NASDAQ%3Aznga

======
sajid
Can anyone explain this? Down 13% so far from when FB started trading. Maybe
investors are switching holdings from ZNGA to FB - I mean why hold ZNGA when
you can hold FB instead?

~~~
joering2
no. Facebook IPO so far is disappointing. 2% up on the open? Even in Germany
they tried to stir a shit claiming someone is asking $70 to buy it, valuing FB
at $200B.

Zynga, as you know from Sec FB filing makes over 10% of FB ads revenue. So
they are co-related. They always will be, until one is de-listed (sooner or
later, IMHO [1]). So obviously traders that are dissapointed with FB
performance so far are selling out Zynga stock.

[1] Im only trading since 2001.

edit: sorry, FB 0.01% up.

~~~
sajid
Seems like trading in ZNGA may have been suspended.

------
alecco
Wow, down 13% the same day Facebook jumped 5% on IPO. What's going on?

